# Cambio fonético [s] < [j] en español



## pollohispanizado

Estimados conforeros:

La jota (pronunciada a lo hispano) es una letra inusual en las lenguas románicas. Llegó a ser mediante una serie de cambios fonéticos (palatización y posterior velarización) a partir de los sonidos latinos -LI- (ajo > ALIUM), -CL- (ojo > OC(U)LUS), -X- (dijo > DIXIT), -PS- (caja > CAPSA), -LL- (majar > majo > MALLEUS; ajar > ahajar > *FALLIA > FALLERE), etc.

El cambio que me interesa es el que derivó de -S(S)- (cejar > CESSARE; pájaro > PASSER; jabón > SAPONIS; injerir > INSERERE; jeringa > SYRINGA; peje [pez] > PISCIS). No entiendo el reajuste que llevó a que la S ante- e intervocálica se pronunciara /x/ esporádicamente.

Si alguien me pudiera complacer con una explicación, estaría agradecido.


----------



## Melagh

Creo que (s) puede transformar en (sh- or ch-) asi (c) puede transformarse en (sh- or ch-). La consonante (p) puede ser (f or b) en diferente idiomas. Pescis se transforma en inglés a (fish) en alemán (fisch). Peje en español peude ser en origen (peche) pero (ch) vuelve en (jota) cómo en (ch- la jota alemán).


----------



## Cossue

Coromines, en su _Diccionario crítico y etimológico castellano e hispánico_, parece achacar cada uno de esos casos a un fenómeno distinto, pero en general parece reconocer su perplejidad ante estas evoluciones fonéticas. En todo caso, la palatalización puntual de s- o -ss- no sólo afectó al castellano, ya que también afectó al gallego, si bien poco o nada al portugués. Por usar los mismos ejemplos: 

cast. _jabón _- gallego _xabón _[ʃaˈβoŋ] - port. _sabão_​cast. _pájaro _- gallego _paxaro _[paˈʃaɾʊ] - port. _pássaro_​cast. _jeringa _- gallego _xiringa _[ʃiˈɾiŋɡɐ] - port. _seringa_​
En fin, es un dato adicional, no una explicación :-/


----------



## pollohispanizado

Gracias, estimade @Cossue por su aporte. Haga de cuenta que no había pensado en lo del portugués y el gallego, pero tiene usted toda la razón. Será algo que se habría dado bastante temprano en el romance ibérico, entonces, pero por igual fue algo, al parecer, arbitrario.


----------



## Dymn

En todos los romances de Iberia excepto en las variedades seseantes y ceceantes del castellano y en la mayoría de dialectos del portugués la /s/ se realiza apical, con lo cual es un sonido cercano a /ʃ/ que puede dar lugar a confusiones fonéticas aisladas.

En catalán también tenemos algunos ejemplos: _*seringa >_ _xeringa,_ _simple > ximple_ (existen ambos con el mismo significado)_, seixanta > *xixanta _(no normativo pero general)_, síndria > *xíndria _(dialectal).

En portugués también hay _graxa_ que viene de *_grassa, _y _baixo _(de _bassus_, también existente en castellano _bajo_ y en catalán _baix_).


----------



## Penyafort

Es un tema muy interesante y del que parece que se han ofrecido teorías diversas, algunas algo peregrinas. En realidad, ninguna se ajusta a lo que se supone que debería ser una explicación coherente de por qué a veces ocurre y otras no.

Pero puede ser que se deba precisamente a eso, a que no todo es tan sistemático en la lengua. Si diésemos en pensar que en la lengua castellana han convergido soluciones de la Castilla norteña y la central o toledana, de mayor influjo mozárabe, la explicación podría resultar más fácil, ya no sólo para esta dualidad, sino también para la de la conservación de f- en unas palabras y el paso a h- en otras. Dicho de otro modo, se podría pensar que la solución de -SS- > -s- y -S- > -z- fuera toledana, pero que la norteña, de sustrato vascón, fuera -SS- > -ʃ- y -S- > -s-, evitando así una sonorización de la sibilante que no existe en euskera (ni al parecer en ibérico). De todos modos, yo soy el primero en discrepar con este supuesto.

La palatalización inicial como refuerzo, no obstante, tampoco es tan rara. En asturiano y catalán, es sistemática con L- (llana, lluna). En asturiano y aragonés, se da también en N-, aunque la vocal no sea palatal, si bien esporádicamente y como variante (ñugo/ñuedu, ñube). No es tan extraño pensar que pudieran existir variantes en esa palatalización de algunas eses iniciales. Y en posición intervocálica, el deseo de todos los romances ibéricos de distinguir los pares latinos (-pp- y -p-, -ll- y -l-, -rr- y -r, -ss- y -s-, etc.) es incuestionable.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Muy interesante. Gracias @Penyafort. Algo que apuntó Dymn me ha llamado la atención: habida cuenta de "baixo" en portugués y "baix" en catalán, parece que, al menos en algunas palabras con -SS-, la primera S se palatizó hasta iotizarse e hizo que la segunda se palatizase (y luego en el castellano, la S palatizada se velarizó y el diftongo se simplificó). Arriba dijo Cossue que en gallego se dice "páxaro", así que puede que se dijese en algún momento **páisaro/páixaro en el norte de la península.


----------



## Cossue

Penyafort said:


> Pero puede ser que se deba precisamente a eso, a que no todo es tan sistemático en la lengua



Algunos casos adicionales: _*Suárez*_*/Xuárez/*_*Juárez* _son el mismo apellido, sino me equivoco, patronímico de _Suero_ (en Latin Medieval _Suarius_). O el apellido castellano *Mejía*, que hacia 1500 se escribía *Mexia*, y que deriva del topónimo y apellido gallego _*Mesía*_.

Sobre la datación de este fenómeno, en gallego _xabón _aun era _sabon _hacía 1400 (Corpus Xelmírez - Resultados da consulta), y el trovador gallego Airas Nunes escribía _passaro _hacia 1270 (Corpus Xelmírez - Resultados da consulta).


----------



## Circunflejo

pollohispanizado said:


> Arriba dijo Cossue que en gallego se dice "páxaro"


Páxaro existió también en castellano. Hasta el siglo XIX, si no estoy equivocado.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Puede que se escribiera así hasta el siglo XIX, pero el reajuste consonántico había acaecido ya hacía siglos, así que me apuesto a que se pronunciaba ya con /x/, o sea la fricativa velar (como _México_, por ejemplo, que sólo pasó a escribirse _Méjico_ en España).


----------



## Circunflejo

pollohispanizado said:


> Puede que se escribiera así hasta el siglo XIX, pero el reajuste consonántico había acaecido ya hacía siglos, así que me apuesto a que se pronunciaba ya con /x/, o sea la fricativa velar (como _México_, por ejemplo, que sólo pasó a escribirse _Méjico_ en España).


Quizá, pero creo que no podemos obviar posibles interferencias del gallego o del leonés. En cualquier caso, yo de esto no sé casi nada y aquí han participado foreros muy versados en la materia por lo que vale más que me calle antes de hacer el ridículo y que mi información la tomes con pinzas; cosa esta última que con gran sentido común ya has hecho.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Siempre agradezco tus aportes, @Circunflejo.  Aunque sepas "casi nada" de esto (cosa que no creo) es bueno saber otras opiniones, leer información de otras fuentes, eso por no decir que como hablante nativo de esta lengua que vengo intenando aprender siempre me interesa saber como ves o conceptúas lo que planteo. Tienes más contexto que yo, viviendo donde vives. Yo más que nada aprendo de textos.


----------



## Circunflejo

pollohispanizado said:


> Aunque sepas "casi nada" de esto (cosa que no creo)


Bueno, decir que sé casi nada de evolución fonética casi es hasta generoso.


pollohispanizado said:


> Tienes más contexto que yo, viviendo donde vives.


Sí, pero yo no vivía cuando se produjeron esos cambios fonéticos y de teoría sobre alteraciones fonéticas no sé casi nada.


----------



## Penyafort

El sentido genérico de ave pequeña para los derivados de _passer _se encuentra periféricamente a ambos lados del "Imperio": Rumanía y Dalmacia por el este e Iberia por el oeste, incluyendo en ésta al aragonés que también cuenta con _paixaro_. En el centro de la Romania, los derivados se restringieron a paseriformes muy comunes, como el gorrión (francés _passereau_, italiano _passero_) o el pardillo (catalán _passerell_), dejando el término _ave _para designar a los pájaros (_oiseau, uccello, ocell_).



pollohispanizado said:


> habida cuenta de "baixo" en portugués y "baix" en catalán, parece que, al menos en algunas palabras con -SS-, la primera S se palatizó hasta iotizarse e hizo que la segunda se palatizase (y luego en el castellano, la S palatizada se velarizó y el diftongo se simplificó).



Se postula una forma *_bassiare _del latín vulgar, posiblemente por influjo de las formas comparativas (_basior_, _basius_), de la que vendría el _ba(i)xar_ peninsular pero también el _baisser _francés, y de la cual derivarían _baixo _en gallegoportugués, _baxu _en asturiano, _ba(i)xo _en aragonés, _baix _en catalán, _baish _en gascón y, claro está, el baxo > bajo castellano. Es curioso ver como, mientras que en catalán el verbo es _baixar _y en gascón _baishar_, en lenguadociano ya es _baissar_.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Quedo atónito ante su sabiduría e inmenso conocimiento, estimade Penyafort.


----------



## Penyafort

pollohispanizado said:


> Quedo atónito ante su sabiduría e inmenso conocimiento, estimade Penyafort.



Hombre, gracias, pero dejémoslo en simple pasión romanística y algún que otro conocimiento objetable.


----------



## Cenzontle

(Referring to "jabón", "jugo", "jibia", "jeringa": )


> Buena parte de estas palabras proceden de la pronunciación de los moriscos, que toda _s_ castellana la pronuciaban _x_ = š


Ramón Menéndez Pidal, _Manual de gramática histórica española_, Sec. 37-2-b.


----------



## pollohispanizado

¡Gracias, Cenzontle! Me preguntaba aún por las eses romanas al principio de las palabras.


----------



## guihenning

These Portuguese examples are rather unusual, but it differs slightly from Spanish, cause I don't recall any word in Portuguese whose first letter is <x> where it's <s> elsewhere like Spanish "jabón" (sabão). And even more strange is the fact that I think an <x> in Galician should be written <j/g> in PT, so if it's _páxaro_ in Galician, it _"should"_ be *_pájaro_ in Portuguese… I then thought the reason for the shift in Portuguese could be a semivowel, see _baixo, deixar_, but then there's _graxa_ and _roxo_… I'm lost.


----------



## Penyafort

guihenning said:


> I then thought the reason for the shift in Portuguese could be a semivowel, see _baixo, deixar_, but then there's _graxa_ and _roxo_… I'm lost.



Don't be. 

_Graxa_, like _graisse _in French or _greix _in Catalan, must clearly come from a form with i (*_crassia_).

_Roxo _too must come from *_rosseu _and not _rossu_. Like, probably, _rojo _in Spanish.


----------

